# Update on Rexy and Rainbows pregnancies



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

Turned the inclubator on today ready and waiting for the eggs to come should be with us in the next 10 or so days.

They are both getting large and eatting loads!! Bless them. Still trying to work out in my head what they will produce.

Rexy normal female light greys/creams x Red leatherback

Rainbow tiger x red leatherback


Will keep you posted


----------

